# Springfield Armory Stuns Concealed Carry Market With New 9mm Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/bob-o/2017/04/28/springfield-armory-stuns-market-double-action-9mm-pistol/


----------



## BBtruck (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting.. A single stacked, hammered, de-cocker, DA/SA. What's not to like?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Springfield makes some really nice guns. I've yet to have any issues with any of mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's the talk of the gun forums - ALL of them seem to have a thread on this gun.

I am very excited. I switched my a Shield back to DA/SA over two years ago (Hk P2000 and P2000sk).

This gun REALLY interests me...


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice looking piece. BUT after SA basically sold out all of the LGS in favor of Big Box in Illinois they can keep it.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-illinois-ffl-licensing-scheme-for-carve-out/


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems to have a rather high bore axis, which is kinda typical of their XD series pistols.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks interesting. The SIG P239 is a single-stack, hammer-fired, DA/SA pistol with a decocker, so this is not exactly earth-shattering. Albeit the SIG is all-metal and rather too expensive. The XD(E) did seem to have rather prominent muzzle flip in the video. I'm disappointed to see that SA still feels the need to mold the silly "Grip Zone" graphic into the frame.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pblanc said:


> Looks interesting. The SIG P239 is a single-stack, hammer-fired, DA/SA pistol with a decocker, so this is not exactly earth-shattering. Albeit the SIG is all-metal and rather too expensive. The XD(E) did seem to have rather prominent muzzle flip in the video. I'm disappointed to see that SA still feels the need to mold the silly "Grip Zone" graphic into the frame.


That 239 also weighs about as much as a Beretta 92, more or less. So, there still is a difference.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not that big of a fan of DA/SA pistols, although I do have a few that I like. But, this should attract those Sig lovers that want a quality pistol for half the price. I am a big fan of XD variants, but I'm not rushing out to get one of these. I could change my mind if I ever get to test one. I always seem to want every XD I shoot.


----------

